# Harbor Freight 7" x 10" mini-lathe is now on sale for $287.99 (deal is now dead)



## Gadget_Guru (Jan 11, 2006)

*Harbor Freight 7" x 10" mini-lathe is now on sale for $287.99 (deal is now dead)*

Howdy all,

If you have a Harbor Freight retail store near you, you can get the SKU 93212 7x10 mini-lathe on sale for $287.99 until the 11th of January (today!).

The regular price is $419.99, and it's on sale for $359.99 through Jan. 30th at the retail stores.

For another 20% off the sale price, bringing the price down to $287.99, use the 20% off coupon from this URL.

The coupon is good through the 11th, and IS valid on sale priced items, but only in a retail store. The coupon page is updated regularly, so there may be another 20% off coupon before the lathe sale ends on the 30th.

I hope someone finds this info useful.

I bought one Tuesday evening, at the Utica, New York Harbor Freight store. I bought it for a friend that lives in New Hampshire, where there are no HF retail outlets. He's a retired machinist, and only has an antique mini-lathe right now. His 100-year-old mini-lathe is worn and very basic, lacking even a lead screw.

I opened up the box to look for shipping damage when I got it home (there was none). I must say that I was very impressed by the perceived quality of this lathe, especially for less than $300, new. I may have to grab one for myself some day to go with my 12" x 36" Clausing 5912 vari-speed lathe. I think I would prefer one of the longer bed versions, though. 8" CTC might be a bit too limiting.

For your reference, here is the URL for Harbor Freight's current retail store sales flyers, if you don't already get them in the mail.


----------



## modamag (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Harbor Freight 7" x 10" mini-lathe is now on sale for $287.99*

Double Post!


----------



## modamag (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Harbor Freight 7" x 10" mini-lathe is now on sale for $287.99*

Wow! for $288, that's a steal, good catch GG.

You better bring along your SUV/Truck cause, you're more likely to head out of that store with all the other toys too.

Great for those with limited budget/space.

Oh BTW: be prepare to dish out 5-10x that for the tooling / precision measurement / etc.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Harbor Freight 7" x 10" mini-lathe is now on sale for $287.99*

Yikes! The model used all these years (33684) is now showing as discontinued. 

The new model (93212) appears to be a pretty much the same version. They've added shields to minimize chips in the face. I'm pretty sure the tool post guard will be removed in short order, since it will interfere with changing tools. From the pictures and sepcs in the downloadable manual, the bed is still the same size, so it's still 8 inches between chuck and a tailstock center. More importantly, the lead screw ( and thus carriage travel) is also the same.

Hey, Gadget_Guru! Can you change the thread title to reflect that the price is good only till end of day?

Daniel

I wish I'd seen that coupon before yesterday. I blew $100 in HF just yesterday.

Daniel


----------

